# Safe FO decor?



## BayouGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

I keep reading that decor is ok as long as it doesn't leach anything into the water. So, how do I know what's ok or not? I got 3 kupang damsels yesterday and while the guy told us they were ok in a plain tank, he wasn't the (very knowledgeable) owner that I usually deal with, so I'm wondering if that's ok or I need to add something for them.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You don't need to add anything to the tank decor wise. It is however advisable to have 1.5-2lbs of Live Rock per gallon for biological filtration. As far as decor, you can use the plastic freshwater plants or the ones made to look like coral. A Skimmer is also needed, and advisable to have, as this will take excess nutrients out of the water coulmn beofre tehy become an issue. This of course depending on what size tank you have. Less than 30g and you do not need one, as weekly water changes will remove those nutrients.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

get live stuff, you dont want a plastic tank


----------



## BayouGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

I do have a skimmer, and I'll work on adding some live rock.

What about other fish? I know the damsels can be aggressive, but are they as aggressive in a group? We were thinking of shrimp to start with and eventually a clownfish? I'm really loving these damsels, though.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Damsels in a group will probably end in disaster. You usually end up with one, the dominant one.


----------



## BayouGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok...so since they haven't killed each other yet, what do I do with them, and what, if any, can I add?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Just ride it out. If they are getting along, those that are in there should be fine. Adding more....Well, if its my tank, I would not....But thats all up to you.
Damsels are just flat out mean, hopefully you got a few good ones.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Actually the toxic decor concern is for reef tanks where various heavy metals can kill corals.

For fish then concern is much less and just about anything can be used.

my .02


----------

